

A Guide to Efficiently Using Irssi and Screen - vaporstun
http://quadpoint.org/articles/irssi

======
azakus
Check out some of his other projects: <http://quadpoint.org/projects>

Also, pastee is by far my favorite pastebin (also by him):
<https://pastee.org/>

